
Ask HN: Where did you find your co-founder? - ctas
Curious how you found your co-founder and which traits of him&#x2F;her you attribute to the success of your project.<p>Really struggling to find a co-founder with adequate abilities. The HN motto is usually to start with someone you&#x27;re like a brother&#x2F;sister to and known for at least a decade, but so far my search for someone with the necessary dedication and abilities in my close surroundings was without success.<p>I&#x27;m not a first-time founder and already built two profitable SaaS (first one sold &#x2F; second one makes enough profit to live off).
======
throw03172019
Are you looking for a technical cofounder or something else?

~~~
ctas
Yes, including technical cofounder.

